# American Horror Story



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I like it...I think the past episode was a little dull, but I hope they're building up to something good. I like how it's a different genre than everything else on television (excluding the walking dead)


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I think last nights episode gave way too much away.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Eerie said:


> I think last nights episode gave way too much away.


I didn't wanna say before in case it was a spoiler but I figured that kid was her son.. also, I thought he was a ghost. When the other dead high school kid said she should be 34 by now I figured he too was a ghost cause he also looks 17.

I suspected it but the part in ep 4 where he kinda finally agreed to 'go out on a date' is what made me think he was a ghost. I could still be wrong but..

And the part before where the older neighbor lady waved at him but he didn't respond made me think he was her oldest son.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Promethea said:


> I didn't wanna say before in case it was a spoiler but I figured that kid was her son.. also, I thought he was a ghost. When the other dead high school kid said she should be 34 by now I figured he too was a ghost cause he also looks 17.
> 
> I suspected it but the part in ep 4 where he kinda finally agreed to 'go out on a date' is what made me think he was a ghost. I could still be wrong but..
> 
> And the part before where the older neighbor lady waved at him but he didn't respond made me think he was her oldest son.



* *




Yeah I had been going back and forth to thinking he's a ghost and he's alive. I'm still somewhat on the fence about it. The fact that he wouldn't sleep with Violet made me more suspicious that he may be a ghost, until I remembered Rubber man.... The beach scene was pretty intense (even if I was annoyed by Columbine reference) I knew that he had to be related to Constance. A lot of drama surrounds Constance. 

I kind of thought that Constance was trying to poison Violet in the kitchen scene last night. But nothing ever really came of that scene except her revealing herself to be Tate's mother.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Someone posted an interview with one of the creators/producers of the show, and they said the next episode (or whichever one is entitled "piggy, Piggy") is going to explain what Tate did.


* *




I noticed the age difference too. The events in question likely happened around 1993-1995.... a few years before Columbine. But there were obvious mashes of Columbine material there (like the Cassie Bernall nod). Unless Tate is alive but reincarnated from whoever carried out the massacre (which is why he doesn't recognize any of the victims and looks to be only 17 or so) in the first place, then I presume he never survived the assault he perpetrated. The episode is supposed to explain why he doesn't remember. as well.


I really liked the Halloween 1/2 parter. I also am actually somewhat sympathetic toward Hayden, finally, from Part 2; good drama there. 

Ben is completely freaking out... and now what's going to happen to their marriage?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Eerie said:


> I think last nights episode gave way too much away.


We thought it was the season finale for that reason! 

We still don't know much about Rubber Man, but they really did fill in a lot of blanks (maybe too many) last night.


----------



## Kastor (Aug 28, 2009)

My friends think it's funny, but like it. I just genuinely like it XD


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Now I'm wondering if Violet is alive or not...


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

Eerie said:


> Now I'm wondering if Violet is alive or not...


I wondered the same at first, but the other ghosts aren't aloud to leave the property except on Halloween(or it seems, so far anyway), but she goes to school and stuff, so I would assume she's alive.


The parts with Vivien and the organs are pretty creepy. I wonder if anyone is going to notice her chowing down on raw organs and wonder what's up? I doubt that if Violet or the security guard saw they would be like "Oh it's good for the baby? Then by all means, continue."

I still really like Tate. I'm sure somehow they are going to make the house at fault for him going on the killing spree- since it has been hinted already in last night's episode.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Kriash said:


> I wondered the same at first, but the other ghosts aren't aloud to leave the property except on Halloween(or it seems, so far anyway), but she goes to school and stuff, so I would assume she's alive.
> 
> 
> The parts with Vivien and the organs are pretty creepy. I wonder if anyone is going to notice her chowing down on raw organs and wonder what's up? I doubt that if Violet or the security guard saw they would be like "Oh it's good for the baby? Then by all means, continue."
> ...



* *




The first scene with the offal didn't bother me, but she did seem WAY into that brain :tongue:




ALSO


* *




huge plot hole, how come the gothic girl accused him of asking her if she believed in god before he shot her, but that didn't happen when they showed the shooting?????


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

Eerie said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wondered the same thing! I'm not sure how they could have forgotten that.

Also, the cooked parts didn't bother me, it was the raw that was kinda eh.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I think the security guard is the Rubber Man, or something...something is up with him too. Maybe he's acting as a guard to protect his demon baby...

And eating raw brains is a terrible idea! (Prions = mad cow disease, etc)


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Kriash said:


> I wondered the same thing! I'm not sure how they could have forgotten that.
> 
> Also, the cooked parts didn't bother me, it was the raw that was kinda eh.


mmmmmmmmmmmmm raw brainmeat om nom nom!


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

* *




OMFG TATE IS RUBBER MAN? Ok.... at least it's not spock but WHAT THE FUCK? Who else suspected this? Cause honestly he is not who I expected.




:shocked:


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Can't wait for tonight's episode.

Any thoughts on what's going on with Violet, after last week's episode? Whoa. :shocked:


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Can't wait for tonight's episode.
> 
> Any thoughts on what's going on with Violet, after last week's episode? Whoa. :shocked:


Shit just sort of completely hit the fan. I still want to know what happened to both those babies, and what tate's baby looks like


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

ill have to dl it in a little while after its up on the torrent site.. cant wait..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Nuts. Wow! I don't want to say anything because I don't want to ruin it for anyone who hasn't watched it yet. I suck and don't know how to do that hidden spoiler thing in a post. Gah. :/


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

ok so i finally watched the newest ep last night. id missed two of them apparently.

and holy shit :...(


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Eerie said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i kinda did think so..

i did not think the thing about violet though.. D:


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Promethea said:


> i kinda did think so..
> 
> i did not think the thing about violet though.. D:


I hope we're talking about the same violet thing here, cause if we are I totes knew :tongue:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Eerie said:


> I hope we're talking about the same violet thing here, cause if we are I totes knew :tongue:


im sure we are.. and it shocked the shit out of me.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Promethea said:


> im sure we are.. and it shocked the shit out of me.



* *




after the pill ordeal, and after her not leaving the house at all to go to school I figured she was dead. It's ben's turn now, they can't end the season with him alive... or can they?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Eerie said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dat Ne ; )


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Eerie said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Re: Your question about Ben...we are wondering the same thing.

And what are subsequent seasons going to be about? Different families? And yeah...what-up with the babies?


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Re: Your question about Ben...we are wondering the same thing.
> 
> And what are subsequent seasons going to be about? Different families? And yeah...what-up with the babies?


I would enjoy it if it was different families. But if they go that route that house is going to be fucking CROWDED lol. I need to know who is going to raise the babies, I think Constance should.... even if all her kids did die


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Promethea said:


> im sure we are.. and it shocked the shit out of me.


Ha ha! That was awesome.... and just blew me away. I mean, I'm not sure if I like that twist, but it was very powerful. And then the next leap in Birth takes it to another level; I did very much like the very last scene in that episode, with mother and daughter together and what they said to each other.

I'm still befuddled trying to think about how future seasons will play out. One reason I love the show is that I have no idea where it's really going.

I still think Tate is a great character -- he's so horrific, while at the same time being very sympathetic. That's a hard trick to pull off by anyone. He's this mottled mix of good and bad.... and not just bad, but REALLY bad.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Jennywocky said:


> I still think Tate is a great character -- he's so horrific, while at the same time being very sympathetic. That's a hard trick to pull off by anyone. He's this mottled mix of good and bad.... and not just bad, but REALLY bad.


I agree. My 18 yr old daughter watches the show with me, and every week she says "I hate Tate! No...I love Tate! I can't make up my mind!" 

Do any of you think the medium could be Constance's daughter? Supposedly she has two daughters and two sons...who is the 2nd daughter? They do look alike, and why did she seem to hate Tate so much?


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> Do any of you think the medium could be Constance's daughter? Supposedly she has two daughters and two sons...who is the 2nd daughter? They do look alike, and why did she seem to hate Tate so much?


Hmm. Well, from lines in the show and other articles/discussions I've been in, Constance only has had four children, and only one of them (Tate) was physically okay. He was the golden child and supposed to achieve everything... another reason he did what he did and then made sure he was back in the house before they found him -- he wanted to reject and hurt her as badly as he could, to distance himself from her.

The medium sees Tate as a monster, one of the worst in the house, from what she has said... some sort of conduit of evil. Especially because of the things he has done both before and after; and the whole "antichrist baby from hell" thing, the merging of the dead and the living in one form, is considering to be an abomination.

The medium is also an unreliable witness. Great again, because she is sure of herself and her perceptions, so that we'd like to believe her (she doesn't seem to purposefully lie); and she definitely IS capable of perceiving the spirits and talking to them. However, she has already provided the characters with information and rituals that she thought was true but ended up emphatically not being. I think the director said she's both the real thing and a fraud, she's definitely got something real going on but it's not as reliable as she'd want you to believe. THe baby could actually end up being completely normal for all we know.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Ohhhh shit season finale!


* *




I knew they couldn't keep ben alive!


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Beetlejuice finale much?


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Eerie said:


> Beetlejuice finale much?


 I kinda saw that one coming.

I just didn't know how Ben would fare; darnit, but he got a raw deal. In the short-term.

It's amazing how less dysfunctional the family is now, though, isn't it? :tongue: I guess we found an alternative for prolonged group therapy!


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Jennywocky said:


> I kinda saw that one coming.
> 
> I just didn't know how Ben would fare; darnit, but he got a raw deal. In the short-term.
> 
> It's amazing how less dysfunctional the family is now, though, isn't it? :tongue: I guess we found an alternative for prolonged group therapy!


I see a lot of people saying that they were let down by the finale, but I found it enjoyable. The end made me giggle, and I wonder how they will incorporate 
* *




evil Michael into the next season, he is supposed to be the Antichrist right?


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Eerie said:


> I see a lot of people saying that they were let down by the finale, but I found it enjoyable. The end made me giggle,


Yeah, he's such a cute little bouncing beaming boy, isn't he? Healthy and radiant. :laughing:

He and Constance deserve each other, honestly. She wanted a grandson, she got one!


* *




Wondering if "Michael" has anything to do with archangel Michael! But she already screwed up raising Tate -- can she do better with her even more ruthless grandson? Wow.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Jennywocky said:


> Yeah, he's such a cute little bouncing beaming boy, isn't he? Healthy and radiant. :laughing:
> 
> He and Constance deserve each other, honestly. She wanted a grandson, she got one!
> 
> ...



* *




I thought it was Michael because of that one movie, but I like your interpretation better  I just wonder how it's going to play out. All of her children died, and now there's this grandson who could kill her if he wanted to.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Eerie said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really get what's up with Constance's seeming invulnerability.

It it very clear that ghosts can kill people, if they wish. However, Constance seems to not typically a target... and same here. I wonder why....


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Jennywocky said:


> I don't really get what's up with Constance's seeming invulnerability.
> 
> It it very clear that ghosts can kill people, if they wish. However, Constance seems to not typically a target... and same here. I wonder why....


You bring up a really good point....


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Eerie said:


> You bring up a really good point....


A friend on another forum said that when Constance goes to take her scarf off, it looks like her neck has been broken/bruised, and that the camera highlighted it. I'll have to check on that on tiVo, however it still doesn't explain (if she IS a ghost) how she manages to leave the property!


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Jennywocky said:


> A friend on another forum said that when Constance goes to take her scarf off, it looks like her neck has been broken/bruised, and that the camera highlighted it. I'll have to check on that on tiVo, however it still doesn't explain (if she IS a ghost) how she manages to leave the property!


I've been back and forth when it comes to Constance being a Ghost. Like you said, she can leave the house and go where ever she wants to go (like the last episode getting her hair done) But, no one ever messes with her in that house at all. Maybe she's just that bad ass I don't know. I heard that Jessica Lange was nominated for a Golden Globe for her part as Constance, I think she really deserved that. She is one of the best characters on the show.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Eerie said:


> I've been back and forth when it comes to Constance being a Ghost. Like you said, she can leave the house and go where ever she wants to go (like the last episode getting her hair done) But, no one ever messes with her in that house at all. Maybe she's just that bad ass I don't know. I heard that Jessica Lange was nominated for a Golden Globe for her part as Constance, I think she really deserved that. She is one of the best characters on the show.


I think the whole cast is solid, but Lange has always been an exemplary actress. (Her performance in Rob Roy was amazing.) She manages to evoke nuance in her portrayal... exactly what she's been doing with Constance, so many extremes within one woman, and yet she still seems very real and very human, and not necessarily crazy. I don't know how she pulls that off; she's such a war of extremes in her personality.


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE (May 23, 2012)

Bump...new episode tonight yeee!


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE (May 23, 2012)

I will be vague and not give anything away until everyone catches up. But wow...this one was intense.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

:O!
I might have to venture over here more since this thread is alive with the new season 
I have only seen s2 ep1 so far, but it definitely held my interest.
I think the alien thing was a bit wth, but I started wondering, with how his character was last season- if he didn't just remember things wrong and actually did murder his wife.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

This show has been and is so camp-tastic. 

The one quality of the show that is seriously good, at least this season, is its cast. Evan Peters, Lily Labe, Sarah Paulson, James Cromwell, Joseph Fiennes, Jessica Lange, Zachary Quinto, and even Chloe Sevingy are all incredible. I hope they can snag a SAG ensemble nomination (assuming they're submitted as a drama.)


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE (May 23, 2012)

Ravish me red lol


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

This episode is amazing.


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE (May 23, 2012)

I was just gonna say that!! So many oh my whaat moments


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

The last two Anne Frank episodes were shockingly tense. Shelley? OMG! I feel so awful. And I'm still a little confused over whether or not the aliens are real.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh my god, this last episode insanely creeped me out. I mean, considering the content of the show, it does creep me out a fair amount, and I enjoy it, but this thoroughly scared me o.o which I'm surprised to say. It's been a while since anything actually got under my skin, and this show has had its moments, but this whole episode.. my god.. how am I to sleep??


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I definitely like this season, and it's really creep-tastic, but I think I preferred last season more <.<


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Kriash said:


> I definitely like this season, and it's really creep-tastic, but I think I preferred last season more <.<


This season is definitteelllyy creep-tastic. I don't know what I prefer. The last few episodes really impressed me and gets to me a little more in terms of creepiness. I think last season's characters are a bit closer to my heart and their plots and interactions were thoroughly entertaining, even if they didn't scare me. Although, I can say, this season is not sub-par. I didn't expect expect it to get under my skin that much o.o


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

American Horror Story S3 is here and I should probably not necro this ancient thread, but excited :O
What does everyone think about the new season so far?


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Kriash said:


> American Horror Story S3 is here and I should probably not necro this ancient thread, but excited :O
> What does everyone think about the new season so far?


I missed the premier  Does it have potential?I knew it'd be about Witches from the 'clues' given away months ago.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

Emerald Legend said:


> I missed the premier  Does it have potential?I knew it'd be about Witches from the 'clues' given away months ago.


I do feel like it has potential, but it could possibly be triggering for many people. First episode has torture of a black slave, and two rape scenes. I am very interested where the storyline is going, though. I do hope it's great. (Then again, last season had some pretty brutal stuff in it, so I think anyone who watched last season would be expecting some pretty crazy stuff)


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

I love this season since the trailers. The premiere wasn't THAT awesome like I though it would be but it was good. I'm exicted about the next chapters. Yep.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

@Eerie @Promethea Are you two watching this season? Have you seen the first episode yet?


----------



## ToxicatedRose (Apr 18, 2012)

I think American Horror Story lost it after series 1, really. For me it seemed to just go over the top.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Kriash said:


> @Eerie @Promethea Are you two watching this season? Have you seen the first episode yet?


Hell yeah. I liked it a lot. And I mean the witches are a bit too powerful to be taken seriously, but whatever, its a television series, its still entertaining. I love kathy bates. Her characters based on Delphine LaLaurie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I think it'll hold my attention.


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

I wasn't as enthused about the first episode as most people were, but there is a lot of potential.

I think Emma Roberts is gorgeous, but an awful choice for the show. She's dating Evan Peters, probably how she got that gig. Emma Stone would have been perfect (although she may have been a bit too tall -- would have stuck out like a sore thumb).

The writers and cast are great. I hope they don't try to do too much like they did last season. I enjoyed last season, but it was just too much to tie together, so I think the writers just botched a lot of it and gave the whole story a happy ending. 

Hopefully they have learned from their mistakes.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

DarkestNiTe said:


> I wasn't as enthused about the first episode as most people were, but there is a lot of potential.
> 
> I think Emma Roberts is gorgeous, but an awful choice for the show. She's dating Evan Peters, probably how she got that gig. Emma Stone would have been perfect (although she may have been a bit too tall -- would have stuck out like a sore thumb).
> 
> ...


It was too much to tie together last season, but I wouldn't really call it a "happy ending," it was pretty much a "Last Character Standing" progression where they started killing people off 2-3 episodes before the ending without truly resolving storylines (IMO). I do think they nailed the last 15 minutes of the series, though. I had no idea how it was going to pan out, and the "winner" was a rather shocking revelation. I hope they don't bite off more than they can chew this season, as last season just had too much stuff tossed in to do justice to.

I can't say I'm a big fan of Emma Roberts, but maybe she'll rise to the occasion. They've got enough high-quality actors to pull things off. This season should have more humor involved, despite all the crazy, scary grotesquery.

I'm hoping Taissa has a little bit more going for her than "Mortis Vagina" thought, it's kind of limited in scope.


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

I liked the first season of the show.

I liked the beginning of the second season, but kinda lost interest halfway through 
* *




The writers should be better at tightening the storyline and stop indulging in stupid things like the Nazi doctor-storyline that go nowhere, they just left some things unsolved


 

I liked the beginning of the third season but 
* *




but again, they lost me with the sloppy storyline and they had some pretty funky ideas that didn't really work as well as they might have thought it would. The third season with its setting, the basic idea, the cast and the set could have been so much better than the end product ended up being! I did like the last episode though and I did think most of the episodes where fine. It just felt as if the coven should have been bigger. At least Madam sadist got a fair punishment for her late 1800s sadistic behavior and I liked that they had drawn upon a local New O. horror story. I also like that Fiona got a fitting punishment.




As for the carnival theme for season 4: Like a fool. I'll come back for more! Hope they really tighten somethings up for this season. Can't wait to see what the writers will come up with!


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

I LOVE this show. Season 2 was my favorite, even though it was all over the place. I think I just love Lily Rabe and omfg she was so amazing in that season. And Jessica Lange. I'm super depressed that Season 4 is going to be her last season with AHS. I hope she changes her mind...

Season 1 was amazing.

Season 2, as I said, was my favorite.

Season 3...


* *





Okay, I LOVE New Orleans. Seriously. It is my favorite city and I was absolutely stoked that they were going to have that season take place in my favorite city AND have it be about witches/voodoo queens. What disappointed me was that it felt a little too... tweeny for me, I guess. There was a lot of humor that was obviously aimed toward younger generations and I was hoping for a little more old world mystique, and less half-hearted stabs at being hip and fresh. It cheapened the heavy themes. AND, another thing, there was absolutely NO character development AT ALL. For ANYONE. If anything, it felt as though some of the characters devolved - like Madison. They did a wonderful job at showing her vulnerability at some moments in the season, but then it all went out the window. Also: Misty Day's death felt pointless to me - she can bring herself back from the dead, but she can't get back from Hell? And Nan's! I mean, okay, she drowned. So what? Bring her back to life. I mean what the fuck. They brought back the crazy next door neighbor, but they just buried Nan? I mean, was it too much effort or what? Was there a time frame involved? That was never really explained and it bugged me.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes, I am freaking excited!


----------



## silversurfer91 (Jul 20, 2014)

I LOVE AHS...that said...I always feel the seasons start out really strong, but then the story lines end up being too convoluted by the end. A lot of really cool plot developments are lost or abandoned, and the endings always disappoint. Hopefully next season will be different!


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm a wimp, so I'm not good with watching creepy things by myself. My little skype group started watching the show together, and we got to like episode 8, but one of them deviated from us and started watching it on his own. And my SO doesn't want to watch it with me, so it's just sitting in my queue on Netflix right now, until I can get someone else to watch it with me.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

silversurfer91 said:


> I LOVE AHS...that said...I always feel the seasons start out really strong, but then the story lines end up being too convoluted by the end. A lot of really cool plot developments are lost or abandoned, and the endings always disappoint. Hopefully next season will be different!


That's exactly what is wrong with this show. I have watched all three seasons obsessively, but tbh by the time the season winds down it's almost like forcing myself to finish a throw away paper back mystery just to see who the killer is...I started out loving Season 3 so much, but they really overplayed their Stevie Nicks hand there at the end...I'm just like ok I am a Stevie fan, and I originally loved Misty Dawn, but ...just why, ok. Season 3 imo had so much incredible potential with New Orleans as a setting and the historical angle and the brilliant actresses starring in the show, but it was wound up as messily as season 2....I liked season 2 as well, but I started getting annoyed with the alien stuff and yeah...in retrospect Season 1 was my LEAST favorite, despite it being set in "haunted Los Angeles" there was something too PG and precious about it, too many relationship dramas, I think they amped it up in the next two seasons.

Season 4 promises to be spectacularly weird but cheesy and is probably going to appeal only to die hard fans of either the show or of old school horror...Freakshow, ok. They really went out searching for that didn't they, but Jessica Lange doubtlessly will be amazing, at least in the first few episodes.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I adore the show! I loved season 1 but season 2 is my favorite! Besides, Lana Winters is the best character ever. Season 3 was more of a comedy but I have high hopes for season 4! Jessica Lange just won the Emmy for portraying Fiona, though I was kinda hoping Sarah Paulson should win cause she never win and I love her. Besides, the best character Jessica did in AHS is Judy, the only one she hasn't won an Emmy for haha.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Also, about Asylum: I've pinned down every character in that season into an MBTI type except for Judy. She uses Te and Se, but I'm not sure if she's NTJ or SFP (I'm leaning towards ESFP, she wasn't the best in orginizing and her impulsivity was high as hell).


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> Did any of you watch this? Thoughts?


Watched all first three seasons and I like it. The second one was mostly fucked up so I like it. Third one is okay while the first one was meh I mean it's a very common idea -.- But I hopefully wait to watch the forth one


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

They just released a poster to the forth season and it looks awesome; Sarah Paulson has two heads (I hope at least one of them is evil), Angela Bassete has 3 boobs and the best- Kathy Bates has a beard. From the minute they told season 4 is a freak show I needed Kathy Bates as the bearded lady! She's just perfect for the role.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

JudyBoBudy said:


> They just released a poster to the forth season and it looks awesome; Sarah Paulson has two heads (I hope at least one of them is evil), Angela Bassete has 3 boobs and the best- Kathy Bates has a beard. From the minute they told season 4 is a freak show I needed Kathy Bates as the bearded lady! She's just perfect for the role.


I know, I'm pretty excited about this season -- it looks like the show might getting back to its crazy unsettling first-season roots. I haven't seen the poster yet but am aware of the general characters and have seen the short teaser trailers.

The topic alone is a gold mine.

Hope Jessica Lange goes out with a bang.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

silversurfer91 said:


> I LOVE AHS...that said...I always feel the seasons start out really strong, but then the story lines end up being too convoluted by the end. A lot of really cool plot developments are lost or abandoned, and the endings always disappoint. Hopefully next season will be different!


Yes, I felt like Season 2 basically got to the last few episodes and then slowly just got rid of the characters one by one -- I consider it their "last character standing / Survivor" episode. So I thought the last ten minutes of that finale was riveting and so very cool, but the last portion of the season was kind of weak.

Season #3 had some harrowing moments (and a lot of humor, which was fun) but kind of got lost halfway through. For example, the whole "witch hunter" plotline which could have been great was surprisingly cut short (and that's all I want to say). I was kind of disappointed in the latter half of the season, well, except for Myrtle Snow (BALENCIAGA!).


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

What about Esmeralda from the Freak Show season? Interesting character.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

sweet disaster said:


> What about Esmeralda from the Freak Show season? Interesting character.


Honestly, I can't stand her. She seem selfish and is generally quite pointless. Though I don't like Emma Roberts, so that might be the reason. Also, Sarah Paulson deserves an Emmy as soon as possible! She's amazing this season. Well, she's always amazing but still


----------



## Freckledfawn (Jan 6, 2015)

I watched the first season of American Horror Story and I loved it. The second season and third season I did not finish (only missed the final 2 episodes of the season). The third season was interesting I just felt like there were too many storylines going on. Then for the fourth season I have only seen the first episode. As the seasons go on I feel like AHS has strayed a bit from producing a good story and more so focuses on being surprising or sexual just for the shock factor. I do however love the concept of them using the same actors but having a different storyline for each season.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

American Horror Story: Hotel

The Countess: ENFJ?


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

Season 1 was my favourite, I like the concept of the murder house. 
Season 2 was interesting but not as good imo. 
Season 3 was a chore to get through. Why was Evan Peters there if he only said 3 words by the end of it. 
Season 4 was OK, but at some points, it dragged on. 
Season 5 is a mess. 

The director is an oddball. I don't why he included that scene with Max Greenfield in S5, it was unnecessary. Also Lady Gaga's acting... I'm not a fan of.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Luna Medlock said:


> Season 1 was my favourite, I like the concept of the murder house.
> Season 2 was interesting but not as good imo.
> Season 3 was a chore to get through. Why was Evan Peters there if he only said 3 words by the end of it.
> Season 4 was OK, but at some points, it dragged on.
> ...


For me, season 1 and 2 were great. 3 was slipping. 4 was a disaster... 5 is in between 3 and 4 for me. It's pretty bad. Lady Gaga wasn't as bad as I thought she'd be. Funny enough, everyone else's acting is pretty terrible. Chloe Sevginy(sp?), the minor/filler hotel victims, the creepy children... were all pretty bad. =/

Returning stars did fine, but the characters really make me cringe. Mr. March, Sally, and that lady Lily Rabe played... so boring. The best character by far is probably Denis Ohare's.

I wanted more scary stuff... like that drill dildo guy.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

My current SO just got me into this show. It's fucking fantastic.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Luna Medlock said:


> Season 1 was my favourite, I like the concept of the murder house.
> Season 2 was interesting but not as good imo.
> Season 3 was a chore to get through. Why was Evan Peters there if he only said 3 words by the end of it.
> Season 4 was OK, but at some points, it dragged on.
> ...


For me season 1 was good, though I found it hard to relate to the characters.
Season 2 is my favorite: the scariest season, the best characters and I love the time period.
Season 3 was the first one I watched. I think I need to rewatch it and think of it as a comedy rather than horror because it's funny as hell and has the best one liners, but it's wasn't scary imo
Season 4 was a mess, so many characters and not enough Sarah Paulson. Though it was nice kinda.
I actually really enjoy season 5 thus far. It's really scary and I like the characters as well. After Asylum, I think I like this one the best. 



IndustrialClef said:


> American Horror Story: Hotel
> 
> The Countess: ENFJ?


I think so but we don't know her motivations so it's harder to type her.

On the other hand, I believe John is an ESxJ (I lean towards ESTJ), Alex gives me an ISTJ vibe, Sally is probably a washed up ISFP, Iris is an ESFJ, and the rest are ????

Also, Denis O'hare character <3 Favorite Denis ever.


----------

